# Basting



## lilo (Sep 4, 2006)

Hello,

Just wanted to post because I have just had my first IUI basting this morning. After being extremely nervous, it didn't really hurt at all. Feeling some period-like cramping now but nothing too bad.

Am starting with the dreaded pessaries tonight. (Not particularly looking forward to that bit I have to say).

Anyway, am now officially on my 2ww I guess.

Good luck to you all.

Lilo x


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hello Lilo

Just wanted to say that I'm glad your basting went well and to wish you all the luck in the world.

Sending lots of     for your 2ww.

Jane xxx

PS - the pessaries aren't too bad once you get used to them.


----------



## lilo (Sep 4, 2006)

Hi Jane,

Well that's good to hear. Think I feel more anxious about these damn pessaries than anything else. Have been hearing such horror stories about how they fall out, give you really bad bloating and wind and then delay the rotton   whcih tricks you into believing.

Anyway, guess its all part of the deal.

Take care,

Lilo. x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

if you use the pessaries in the 'back door' they dont leak out....

good luck for this cycle   

kj x


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

I had a bit of wind and bloating when I first started with them but its settled down a bit now.  I use the "front" door for mine and then go straight to bed and lie still, they dissolve in about 20 mins but I think its inevitable to get a bit of leakage - my clinic told me not to worry about that as the body will still be absorbing as much progesterone as it needs.  Good luck


----------

